# Pegasus Vermithrax kit started



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

*Pegasus Vermithrax- COMPLETED!*

After getting my new desk set up I pulled out the excellent Vermithrax Pejorative kit from Pegasus. A most excellent kit most are familiar with, judging by how many people at this years Wonderfest were carrying one around. We all know that this is a nice heavy vinyl kit with excellent detail. It also includes a few plastic parts. These being the name placard and spear. 

I had thought about lighting this kit but decided to just do a nice OOTB build. I may do another lighted version later, maybe for next years Wonderfest.

One of the first things that many have noticed is the shaft of the spear is a bit wavy. Molding a long thin handle like that in styrene/ABS just doesn't work to well. I decided that I would cut the handle of the spear off and replace it with brass rod.

Here is the kit part.










And here is the new spear. The tip was drilled out with a pin vise and the rod superglued in place. Much straighter than the kit part.










Galen's hand was drilled thru and the new spear slid into place. Looks much better.










The dragon is mostly assembeled. Next step is to start filling seams on the old girl. I will use white silicone caulking for this step. Stay tuned for more to come.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I was struck by how heavy this kit was when I my picked this kit up off the shelf to look at it while I was at my LHS the other day.

Thats a really good solution for the spear shaft. :wave:

Looking forward to watching your build progress.

MattL


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Good start! The spear looks great!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

More seam work being done on the main body. Most of the seams required minor work but the left shoulder was a different matter. There was a large area of uneveness that required some attention. The body was much higher than the left arm. I sanded the body down to meet the arm, and then layered on several thin layers of silicone latex. As it started to set up I dragged a wet, stiff paintbrush over it to start texturing. It's looking pretty good so far.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

This looks like being a great model. Looking forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks. I should be able to get the first coat of primer on tonight, check for touch ups, and then start painting in a day or so.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Be careful what primer you use as I found on Pegasus's WOW Martian that the Krylon primer I was using didn't not cure/dry correctly, even after 2 or 3 days. I sprayed Rustoleum gray primer over that and everything was fine. This is looking good and that is a great fix for the spear. I haven't bought this kit yet but as you and others said, a great kit and I might have to pick one up.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on the primer. I will steer clear of that. I'll be picking up some Dupli Color auto primer tonight. I finished the seam work last night and will test out primers tonight.

Yes, if you like the movie, are a fan of dragons, like cool kits, then you should definately pick this kit up!


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

This was the first vinyl kit I ever had a problem with using Krylon primer- Rustoleum is the way to go. Look back a few pages to find my posts on building this kit. "Vermithrax re-do


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Your thread is great and you did a fantastic job on it. Hoefully mine will come out as good!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Got the first coat of primer on her tonight. Turning out pretty good so far.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

O.K. guys. It's been over 100 degrees the last two weeks. Progress has been slow. But, I do have an update. I started getting some color coats on her. I have my base of redish brown down and added the black diamond patterns to her back. Yes, it is a bit stark, but that will be taken care of below. Pictures are clickable.

 

Another layer of the redish brown base covers up the patterns nicely. More colors will be added and shaded in. Still need to work on her belly, mouth, and some drybrushing. Then on to the claws and other details.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

You're doing a nice job on the kit, looks to have some nice fine detail on the face as well. Pretty cool.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The kit has great detail. Looking at the kits wings, you notice small scars and tears that were sculpted in. The head is going to be fun to paint, actually the whole kit is fun to paint. I highly recomend this kit. You can't beat the detail or price on this kit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Just about have the head finished. I need to sludge the teeth up a bit and add a gloss coat. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

She's getting there. I need to do a little more coloring on the skin sections of the wings. Still need to figure out the base though as I do not want to use the kit supplied one. Pictures are clicky.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

And she's done! Not bad for acrylics and paintbrushes! For that wet reptile look she was given a coat of Future Floor wax. The base was sprayed with flat black and drybrushed. It will have a new base for next years Wonderfest. Let me know what you think.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Though not screen-accurate, I find your take on the base most interesting. I quite like the pools of molten lava amid the black rock. I too created a new base for my build. Be careful in that the dragon is sculpted to fit the supplied base, and you may have to add a rock under his back leg like I did so he appears to be sitting on it without his back leg being up in the air!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

oh how cool iz that?!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will be adding anew base made from slate from our local creek. It's going to be heavy, but it will look cool.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice job Robi, lots of folk really like this kit. It is rather large isn't it? I'm hesitating on getting this one although I've bought almost all the scyfy kits Pegasus has released so far. I'll be looking for it at the Fest next year.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

I LIKE IT!!!
Nice job, robiwon!

Phil K


----------

